
Joe Martin's website is stuck in the `90s - oblib
http://www.mrboffo.com
======
oblib
I have the "Willy `n Ethyl" page bookmarked and open it in tabs with a handful
of others that I check in the morning, and have been for years and years now.

It's getting pretty long in the tooth now but it's still one of my favorites.
The "Links" page is great :D

